# Acer palmatum linearilobum group



## Elmore (Jul 26, 2004)

Here are a couple of photos of a relatively new and rare Acer palmatum, 'Aekan Ie's'. I grafted a few of these in 2002 from material that I got from a collection in Atlanta,GA.. I have heard it described as an improvement over 'Red Pygmy'. The leaves are much larger than 'Red Pygmy' and it has a darker red color. It is said to grow about 6' x 4'. The plant pictured is in a fabric, root control Smart Pot. The first picture was made in June 2003. The second picture was made July 1, 2004, just after a cloudburst.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20linearilobum%20Aekan%20Ies/1g_Aekan_Ies_etc_6-18-03.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20linearilobum%20Aekan%20Ies/Aekan_Ies_July1_2004.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 27, 2004)

*Acer palmatum linearilobum 'Beni otake'*

Here are a couple of photos of Acer palmatum 'Beni otake'. This forms an upright tree that may reach 8m or about 26'. It is a vigorous tree that I believe has more landscape application potential than many other pretty little maples. It will tolerate a lot of exposure and hold it's red color well. 
The first photo shows one growing in a 10g container utilizing a Texel SpinOut coated Agro- Liner. SpinOut is typically a latex coating incorporating copper hydroxide to control root growth. Photo made 6-9-03. The second photo is of one growing in a conventional 3g container, photo made 4-14-04.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20linearilobum%20Beni%20otake/Beni_otake_in_Texel_spinout_agro_liner_6-9-03.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20linearilobum%20Beni%20otake/Beni_otake_4-14-04.jpg"width=550>


----------

